# LOST PADDLING SHORTS



## hydro (Aug 8, 2006)

Any chance some nice person found some black and gray paddling shorts at the Golden play park on Monday Aug. 7? Please give me a call. Steve at 303-236-8693. Many Thanks!


----------

